# Frage zu CPU Kühler



## Nefertenia (12. Juli 2016)

*Frage zu CPU Kühler*

Hallo zusammen, ich weiß ich werde hier bestimmt ned ganz richtig damit sein aber kann mir jemand sagen welcher CPU Kühler das ist der in Ausgabe 07/2016 Seite 34 da von Mifcom verbaut wurde ? Auf der deren Seite finde ich nicht im Ansatz so nen deluxe aussehenden Kühler 

mfg Nefe


----------



## Nefertenia (12. Juli 2016)

*AW: Frage zu CPU Kühler*

hat sich erledigt ^^ bin bei ekwb fündig geworden


----------

